# 2015 Black Friday Log splitters!



## Petro55 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello,

Please post up any pictures or deals you get on a log splitter this black Friday.

I have seen a 25 ton  on Ruralking.com
http://www.ruralking.com/logsplitter-25-ton-224-cc.html

$799 for black Friday.

Still looking


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 16, 2015)

A 22-ton is a bit easier for one guy to move around...still tough if it's not flat, smooth ground.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Nov 16, 2015)

That's a good deal for $799...


----------



## Applesister (Nov 17, 2015)

Wouldnt you want to know about the Black Friday deals ahead of time?
Are you planning on making your move that day?


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 18, 2015)

Woody Stover said:


> A 22-ton is a bit easier for one guy to move around...still tough if it's not flat, smooth ground.



Using a trailer dolly makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Nov 18, 2015)

CrufflerJJ said:


> Using a trailer dolly makes it a lot easier.



I second this. I ended up with one from harbor freight. It was somewhere around  50 bucks. Makes moving the splitter a breeze. Doing it again I'd get a better dolly even though  the HF   one isn't horrible


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 18, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> I second this. I ended up with one from harbor freight. It was somewhere around  50 bucks. Makes moving the splitter a breeze. Doing it again I'd get a better dolly even though  the HF   one isn't horrible



Mine is also from HF.  I just wish the height of the hitch ball was adjustable, but for $50 or so, it isn't a bad deal.


----------



## JathanLFL (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/black-diamond-log-splitter.129896/


----------



## English BoB (Nov 18, 2015)

Petro55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please post up any pictures or deals you get on a log splitter this black Friday.
> 
> ...



IMHO. that low engine may take a hit while splitting and if its a big split . 

bob


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 18, 2015)

Menards is gonna have a 30 ton Forest King with electric start for $799. (that's half price!) It looks a lot like a DHT to me http://www.bfads.net/Black-Friday/Menards/Ad?page=40#viewer
They have a 22 ton Forest King on sale for $799 right now. It looks a lot like my 23 ton Champion splitter https://www.menards.com/main/wood-s...448039155-c-10115.htm?tid=5409695889731531625


----------



## TedyOH (Nov 19, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Menards is gonna have a 30 ton Forest King with electric start for $799. (that's half price!) It looks a lot like a DHT to me http://www.bfads.net/Black-Friday/Menards/Ad?page=40#viewer
> They have a 22 ton Forest King on sale for $799 right now. It looks a lot like my 23 ton Champion splitter https://www.menards.com/main/wood-s...448039155-c-10115.htm?tid=5409695889731531625


 
I'd be all over that if there was a store closer and I wasn't going to PA that day.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Applesister said:


> Wouldnt you want to know about the Black Friday deals ahead of time?
> Are you planning on making your move that day?



Thought that was the purpose of the post? It is ahead of time.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 19, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Menards is gonna have a 30 ton Forest King with electric start for $799. (that's half price!) It looks a lot like a DHT to me http://www.bfads.net/Black-Friday/Menards/Ad?page=40#viewer
> They have a 22 ton Forest King on sale for $799 right now. It looks a lot like my 23 ton Champion splitter https://www.menards.com/main/wood-s...448039155-c-10115.htm?tid=5409695889731531625



That 30T looks like a thread winner already. Think I would be on that if I was in the market.

How do you like your Champion? Canadian Tire sells them up here, often 'on sale', and I was considering one before I found the used one I ended up getting. I couldn't find much about them so was a bit leery.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Nov 19, 2015)

Is that just your local flyer?  I don't see that model on the Menard's site.

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...od-splitters-chippers-accessories/c-10115.htm


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 19, 2015)

maple1 said:


> How do you like your Champion


It works fine. If I had paid $1k or more for it I wouldn't be impressed, but for the price it works fine, and I haven't had any major problems with it


edge-of-the-woods said:


> Is that just your local flyer? I don't see that model on the Menard's site.


That was a link from the black Friday ad that was leaked (you can look it up online). If you click on the ad for the 30 ton it takes you to the 22 ton that they normally stock. So the 30 T must be a BF special only


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2015)

"If you click on the ad for the 30 ton it takes you to the 22 ton that they normally stock."

Instead of clicking on the splitter add, just point to it and then on the left click the popup for "Details".  It will take you here:
http://www.bfads.net/Item/Menards-Black-Friday-Forest-King-30Ton-Log-Splitter/283114

"So the 30 T must be a BF special only"
If you look at the sale bill, it is only for 6 hours.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 24, 2015)

Jags said:


> "If you click on the ad for the 30 ton it takes you to the 22 ton that they normally stock."
> 
> Instead of clicking on the splitter add, just point to it and then on the left click the popup for "Details".  It will take you here:
> http://www.bfads.net/Item/Menards-Black-Friday-Forest-King-30Ton-Log-Splitter/283114
> ...


I don't know why they have an issue with linking to the correct splitter (was that way last year too).
I don't waste time with bfads or whatever either, and there is no 'pop-ups on my computer. Just go to menards.com and type in the actualy SKU of the 30T in the search box 270-1004 or here is a direct link if it works http://www.menards.com/main/p-1444448038903-c-1446215532061.htm?tid=6782549249758406277

Also saw that TSC has their Countyline 22T splitter for $849. Might appeal to someone that doesn't have a menards close by. Also  includes hydraulic oil and assembly according to the details, so not bad. Also it appears the TSC sale is Nov 25-29 so you might be able to get that deal without fighting the crowds Friday! That alone might be worth it! I'm really thinking about it, 22T should suffice for most things I split plus I feel like the electric start on the 30T is a waste.


----------



## TedyOH (Nov 24, 2015)

Good info on the TSC, thanks. I almost bought that model a week ago for $999


----------



## 2broke2ride (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## TedyOH (Nov 24, 2015)

2broke2ride said:


> View attachment 167832



Cool - question is, does the sale start tomorrow as OhioBurner stated?
I will be out of town Black Friday


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 24, 2015)

I pulled up the Tractor Supply website and the 22-ton splitter is showing $899. Maybe the price is different in other areas. It starts tomorrow.


----------



## TedyOH (Nov 24, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> I pulled up the Tractor Supply website and the 22-ton splitter is showing $899. Maybe the price is different in other areas. It starts tomorrow.
> View attachment 167837



Thanks - even $100 off will get me there tomorrow, impulse buy as I split all by hand for the exercise, hopefully no remorse, but this will encourage me to cut the dead standing elm I have on my property.


----------



## BoiledOver (Nov 24, 2015)

Just so ya know, the Menards splitter on sale black Friday is "while supplies last, no rain-checks". This you can read at the bottom of page 40 in their black Friday flyer.

http://www.bfads.net/Item/Menards-Black-Friday-Forest-King-30Ton-Log-Splitter/283114


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 24, 2015)

Last year my wife and son went to Tractor Supply a few days before the sale started and talked to one of the guys she knows that works there and they got one for $899 before the sale ever started. They buy quite a bit of stuff there so that may have had something to do with it.

It's a good splitter. I'd say it's weakest point is the jack stand. We're thinking of putting a clamp on trailer jack from Harbor Freight on it.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 24, 2015)

TedyOH said:


> Cool - question is, does the sale start tomorrow as OhioBurner stated?
> I will be out of town Black Friday


@2broke2ride left the flier folded but on that same page the splitter is on, on the top of the page it says "November 25 -29"

Other stuff within the flier is labeled "Friday Only" so I think its a safe bet the splitter is part of the "4 Day Sale".


----------



## baseroom (Nov 24, 2015)

Wish there was a Menards here.........


----------



## motoguy (Nov 24, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Menards is gonna have a 30 ton Forest King with electric start for $799. (that's half price!) It looks a lot like a DHT to me http://www.bfads.net/Black-Friday/Menards/Ad?page=40#viewer



Wish I'd known about that!  My DHT 35T arrived on Friday...I had searched Menards web site (and local store in person), and hadn't found anything beyond the DHT 27 ton (which is the older design).  Could have saved myself a grand!


----------



## motoguy (Nov 24, 2015)

OhioBurner© said:


> I don't know why they have an issue with linking to the correct splitter (was that way last year too).
> I don't waste time with bfads or whatever either, and there is no 'pop-ups on my computer. Just go to menards.com and type in the actualy SKU of the 30T in the search box 270-1004 or here is a direct link if it works http://www.menards.com/main/p-1444448038903-c-1446215532061.htm?tid=6782549249758406277



Ok.  The Menards 30T appears to be  related to the 28 and 35T "Country Tuff" units sold by Orcheln:

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Ors...splitter?&query=wood+splitter&hits=12&offset=

I eyeballed that 35T unit as I left Orcheln last night.  It's definitely not a DHT.  Both the Menards 30 and the Orcheln units have the same 4 cleats on the splitter foot, same fixed (welded) gate to push off stuck logs, etc.  No 4-way without cutting mods into those.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Nov 24, 2015)

Was at our local Menards tonight and looked at the splitter they had on the floor. It was an Earthquake 22ton normally $999 on sale for $799 today through the 29th. Looked a lot like Champion splitters I've seen in the past.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 25, 2015)

motoguy said:


> Ok.  The Menards 30T appears to be  related to the 28 and 35T "Country Tuff" units sold by Orcheln:
> 
> http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Ors...splitter?&query=wood+splitter&hits=12&offset=
> 
> I eyeballed that 35T unit as I left Orcheln last night.  It's definitely not a DHT.  Both the Menards 30 and the Orcheln units have the same 4 cleats on the splitter foot, same fixed (welded) gate to push off stuck logs, etc.  No 4-way without cutting mods into those.



I meant to say last years deal was the DHT... we had a couple users here that actually got one and confirmed it was DHT 27T. This new 30T is definitely branded Forest King but is similar in construction. I have no idea about the pumps and mechanicals though, just the basic construction (similar 1 bolt attachment on one end of the cylinder onto a similar I beam, etc. 







It'd be nice if they had some more specs on this 30T but the info is rather sparse. I'm really debating between it or the TSC 22T for just a little more but its hard to pass up on the bigger unit.


----------



## DoubleB (Nov 25, 2015)

OhioBurner© said:


> It'd be nice if they had some more specs on this 30T but the info is rather sparse.



This is what I found it says, don't know if you saw that yet or not:

Powerful electric start LCT 208cc OHV engine
Splits logs up to 26"L
Convenient vertical and horizontal operating positions
13-second cycle time
Requires 6.5 gallons of hydraulic oil (sold separately)
Some assembly required
Package dimensions: 29-1/2"W x 75-1/4"H x 18-3/4"D, 552 lbs.
Includes battery
Hydraulic oil sold separately. Some assembly required
6 AM - 12 PM 
All Items While Supplies Last! No Rain Checks Or Price Adjustments.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Nov 26, 2015)

Closest menards to us is 399 miles 

How decent is that 22 ton model?


----------



## DoubleB (Nov 28, 2015)

So anyone pull the trigger?  Not me, so I gotta live vicariously.  

Make me jealous by describing your killer deal.


----------



## Aranyic (Nov 28, 2015)

DoubleB said:


> So anyone pull the trigger?  Not me, so I gotta live vicariously.
> 
> Make me jealous by describing your killer deal.


I grabbed the 30 ton from menards and got it put together in the garage yesterday. Had to start it up and split a round or 2 but it's pretty much rained here since noon yesterday. Supposed to stop later this afternoon so I plan to get out tomorrow and really try it out.

My dad was also talking with someone he knows who farms 600 acres or so. Said he had more down trees from clearing fence lines etc than he knows what to do with. Got his cell going to call him on Monday I may be in business.


----------



## DoubleB (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, you did it @Aranyic , I'm jealous.  

Although am I supposed to be jealous of the splitter, or the access to all that firewood?

Have fun!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 1, 2015)

After shopping black friday with my wife several years ago I swore I'd never do it again. But the splitter deal changed my mind this year, and I decided to take the hour and a half drive for the splitter. Except that they sold out and it was a wasted trip besides dealing with all the commotion. Guess it's back to swingin' the Fiskars and renting a splitter for a while longer.


----------



## DoubleB (Dec 1, 2015)

OhioBurner© said:


> they sold out



Bummer.  That's no fun.  Maybe next year there will be a good deal that's closer to you, we can hope.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 1, 2015)

DoubleB said:


> Bummer.  That's no fun.  Maybe next year there will be a good deal that's closer to you, we can hope.


Nothing much closer unless someone is selling something on craigslist! Well TSC & Lowes are maybe 10 minutes closer.


----------

